# Your Music Library?



## RedDeath9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's my last.fm: RedDeath99?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm


----------



## Malkav (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's just a few artists in my ever expanding eclectic library of music:

The Fall
Brad Sucks
Iron Maiden
Death
Immortal
Enslaved
Strapping Young Lad
CunninLynguists
The Peculiar Pretzelmen
Morcheeba
Matisyahu
Aesop Rock
Porcupine Tree
Opeth
Rehab
Samael
Portishead
Massive Attack
Cinephile
Costanza
Faith No More
DJ Shadow
Iced Earth
Amon Amarth
Pavement
Blackalicious
Type O Negative
Green Carnation
Katatonia
In Flames
Sweatshop Union
The Agonist
Joy Division
Refused
D.O.A.
Black Flag
Gogol Bordello
Elliott BROOD
Corb Lund
The Smalls
The Villains
The Interpestuals
Gruf the Druid
mc chris
Mastodon
MF Grimm
MF Doom
XTC
Autolux
Failure
Nevermore
The Roots
Ween

I'll stop here, however here is my pobodys_nerfect?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

last.fm, same name.


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

Need new music. D:


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

Clazziquai Project
Miyavi
Miho Fukuhara
MiChi
Abingdon Boys School
Aizdean
Estrella
Zee Avi
Funky Wah Wah
flumpool
Toshinobu Kubota
YUI
Koda Kumi
Sukima Switch
Utada Hikaru


----------



## HasBeenSoprano (May 20, 2010)

Oh, man. I have a terrabyte hard drive filled with music, in addition to 120gigs on my regular computer. I'll just list my top artists from last.fm:

Phish
Trey Anastasio
Queen
The Beatles
Ween
Modest Mouse
Grateful Dead
Blues Traveler
Oysterhead
Richard Thompson
John Fahey
Hot Tuna
Gov't Mule
The Jimi Hendrix Experience
Shpongle
Keller Williams
Widespread Panic
Donna the Buffalo
Bela Fleck and the Flecktones
Neutral Milk Hotel
The Smiths
Tom Waits
Starsailor
Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers
Acoustic Syndicate
Yonder Mountain String Band
Sound Tribe Sector 9
The String Cheese Incident
Leo Kottke & Mike Gordon
Sublime
Primus
Radiohead
The Black Crowes
Hawkwind
Frank Zappa
Les Claypool
Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

Yes
early Genesis (when Peter Gabriel was still with them)
King Crimson
Mike Oldfield
Tarantula A.D.
IQ
Spock's Beard
Marillion
Happy Family
Fates Warning
Wir sind Helden
Bosse
Farin Urlaub
Witt
a-ha
Tomoyasu Hotei


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

alice nine.
Angelo
anNina
Ayabie
BACK-ON
Ludwig van Beethoven
BoA Kwon
Breaking Benjamin
Bullet For My Valentine
An Cafe
capsule
D
D'espairsRay
DELUHI
Do As Infinity
Duel Jewel
Enya
exist+trace
Flyleaf
Gackt
the GazettE
Girugamesh
Green Day
Hamasaki Ayumi
Hilary Duff (lol)
James Horner (AVATAR FTW)
John Williams (Harry Potter FTW)
Kagrra,
Kaya
La Troupe
Leona Lewis
LM.C
Madina Lake
Mindless Self Indulgence
Miyavi
MUCC
Muse
Nightmare
Carl Orff
Owl City
Perfume
SCREW
Seal
Eiko Shimamiya (absolutely LUV her)
Shinedown
SID
Suicide Ali
t.A.T.u.
Three Days Grace
Tokio Hotel
Utada Hikaru
Versailles -Philharmonic Quintet-
Vidoll
Kanon Wakeshima
Yo-Yo Ma
YUI
12012

Not all of them, but some artists I only have once or twice, so I don't count those


----------



## Musician6120 (Jun 24, 2010)

Reverend Horton Heat
Wayne Hancock
Hot Club of Cowtown
Shotgun Party
Dave Matthews Band
Satan's Pilgrims
Huntington Cads
The Beach Boys
Patsy Cline
Elvis
Johnny Cash
The Carter Family
melpo mene
Social Distortion
Southern Culture on the Skids
Alison Krauss and Union Station
Chris Isaak
Nirvana 
Pearl Jam
Blazing Haley
Two Timin' Three/Four
Squirrel Nut Zippers
BR5-49
Hillbilly Hellcats
Hank Williams

These are just a few of the bands that I have either everything by, or copious amounts of their recordings.


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

You can find my music collection here: Bloody Rain - album collection - Metal Storm


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Hand....cramping....
Artists in red, I have a lot of songs for. Note, that this doesn't mean they're necessarily my favorite.


























I think I need to clean up my iPod....


----------



## rebornintheglory (Mar 22, 2010)

I can't imagine why you'd be interested.

rebornlet?s Library ? Users at Last.fm


----------

